# كتاب Production Planning in Production Networks



## أحمد دعبس (15 أكتوبر 2016)

*أخوانى فى الله
أحضرت لكم كتاب
Production Planning in Production Networks 
Models for Medium and Short-term Planning
Pierluigi Argoneto, Giovanni Perrone, Paolo Renna, Giovanna Lo Nigro, Manfredi Bruccoleri, Sergio Noto La Diega





ويتناول الموضوعات الأتية :

Contents
1 Introduction and Literature Overview 1
1 1 Introduction 1
1 2 Production Planning in High-tech, High-volume Industry 2
1 3 Strategic and Tactical Level 2
1 4 Operational Models: Optimization and Decision Support 5
1 4 1 Mathematical Approach 7
1 4 2 Queuing and Stochastic Approaches 8
1 4 3 Heuristics and Simulation-based Approaches 8
1 5 Motivation 9
1 6 Book Outline 10
1 7 References 10
2 Game Theory: an Overview 13
2 1 Introduction 13
2 2 Game Setup 14
2 3 Non-cooperative Static Games 15
2 4 Existence of Equilibrium 16
2 5 Multiple Equilibria 17
2 6 Dynamic Games 17
2 7 Simultaneous Moves: Repeated and Stochastic Games 18
2 8 Cooperative Games 18
2 9 N-Person Cooperative Games 19
2 10 Characteristic Function and Imputation 20
2 11 Shapley Value 21
2 12 The Bargaining Game Model 22
2 13 References 23
3 Negotiation: an Overview 25
3 1 Introduction 25
3 2 Negotiation and Rational Self-interested Agents 28
3 3 Negotiation Models 29viii Contents
3 4 Underlying Principle for Electronic Negotiation 30
3 5 Electronic Negotiation Protocols 31
3 6 Characteristics that Differentiate Negotiations Protocols 31
3 7 Modelling Approaches and Solution Concepts 32
3 7 1 Decision Theory 33
3 7 2 Game Theory 34
3 7 3 Negotiation Analysis 34
3 8 Strategic Negotiation 35
3 9 Negotiation Strategies 35
3 10 References 36
4 Multiple-agent Systems: an Overview 41
4 1 Introduction 41
4 2 Applications 42
4 3 Challenging Issues 43
4 4 Individual Agent Reasoning 44
4 5 Observable Worlds 45
4 6 Stochastic Transitions and Utilities 45
4 7 Distributed Decision Making 47
4 8 Recognising and Resolving Conflicts 48
4 9 Communicating Agents 48
4 10 References 49
5 Distributed Production Planning in Reconfigurable Production
Networks 51
5 1 Introduction 51
5 2 Production Planning in DPS 52
5 2 1 Context of the Semiconductor Industry 52
5 2 2 PP in the Considered Industrial Case 54
5 2 3 IDEF0 Architecture 55
5 2 4 Agent Architecture 55
5 3 Top PP Level 57
5 4 High PP Level 57
5 5 Medium PP Level 58
5 6 Low PP Level 58
5 7 Shop-floor PP Level 59
5 8 References 60
6 Distributed Models for Planning Capacity of Reconfigurable Production
Networks at Medium Term 63
6 1 Introduction 63
6 2 Initial State 63
6 3 The Centralised Model 64
6 4 The Negotiation Model 65
6 5 The Game-theoretical Model 66
6 5 1 Case 1: Characteristic Function hij > 0 67
6 5 2 Case 2: Characteristic Function hij < 0 67Contents ix
6 5 3 The Bargaining Solution 70
6 6 Simulation Case Study 71
6 6 1 The Simulation Environment 71
6 6 2 Simulation Case Study 74
6 7 Results 74
6 7 1 Two-way Analysis of Variance 75
6 7 2 Design of Experiment (DoE) 88
6 8 References 95
7 Distributed Models for Plant Capacity Allocation 97
7 1 Introduction 97
7 2 Initial State 97
7 3 The Centralised Model 98
7 4 The Negotiation Model 99
7 4 1 Generative Function 99
7 4 2 Reactive Function 99
7 5 The Game -theoretical Model 100
7 6 The Simulation 101
7 6 1 The Simulation Environment 101
7 6 2 The Simulation Case Study 104
7 7 Results 105
7 7 1 Efficiency Performance Analysis: Two-way ANOVA 105
7 7 2 Efficiency Performance Analysis: DoE 115
7 7 3 Distance Performance Analysis: Two-way ANOVA 121
7 7 4 Distance Performance Analysis: DoE 130
7 7 5 Number of Reconfigurations Performance Analysis: Two-way
ANOVA 136
7 7 6 Number of Reconfigurations Performance Analysis: DoE 147
7 7 7 Absolute Residual Performance Analysis: Two-way ANOVA 153
7 7 8 Absolute Residual Performance Analysis: DoE 164
8 Distributed Production Planning Models: an Integrated Approach 171
8 1 Introduction 171
8 2 The Simulation Case Study 172
8 3 Results 173
8 3 1 Efficiency Performance Analysis: Two-way ANOVA 173
8 3 2 Efficiency Performance Analysis: DoE 182
8 3 3 Distance Performance Analysis: Two-way ANOVA 192
8 3 4 Distance Performance Analysis: DoE 200
8 3 5 Absolute Residual Performance Analysis: Two-ways ANOVA 209
8 3 6 Absolute Residual Performance Analysis: DoE 214
8 4 Conclusions 223
9 Conclusions 225
9 1 Summary 225
9 2 Major Scientific Contributions of This Book 226
9 3 Directions for Future Work 227x Contents
Appendix A: Simulation Results Related to Chapter 6 229
Appendix B: Simulation Input Parameters and Results
Related to Chapter 7 233
Appendix C: Simulation Input Parameters and Results
Related to Chapter 8 247
Index 

أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه وأن ينال إعجابكم
رابط تنزيل كتاب Production Planning in Production Networks - Models for Medium and Short-term Planning*
​


----------



## كلمة رجل (18 ديسمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------

